# Useless facts



## Skychickens (Aug 10, 2018)

There’s this thing I do when I am beyond sleepy. It’s spew random facts. 

Considering I keep doing it in LPW I thought it would make a fun thread over here. So what are some useless facts you know?

I’ll start with one. 
Bananas are berries, where strawberries are aggregate fruits.


----------



## Scales42 (Aug 10, 2018)

Most English words that end with "ion" are also French words.

Ilumination
aggresion
direction
caution
definition.

I could go on for ages.


----------



## Ravofox (Aug 10, 2018)

Fantastic idea!!

Princess Diana was distantly related to both the Royal family and Winston Churchil.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 10, 2018)

Even tho Katana had been overhyped by television it is inferior to European weaponary


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 10, 2018)

Both the Americns and Russians designed nuclear powered aircraft and tanks after the 2nd World War.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Aug 10, 2018)

Mom spelled backwards is mom.


----------



## Dongding (Aug 10, 2018)

In China, Chinese-food is just called _food_.


----------



## TimFox (Aug 10, 2018)

It's 20°C where I live right now.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 10, 2018)

A square peg will not fit in a round hole(unless the peg is much smaller than the hole).


----------



## AppleButt (Aug 10, 2018)

A fighter plane shot itself down once in 1956 because it went faster than the bullets.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 10, 2018)

Senator John McCain was sitting on the deck of The USS Forestall when a missle misfired and hit the plane next to him, causing the worst Naval disaster since WWII. A crewman on deck ran into the fire and pulled John's ass out of the fire. Crazy footage.


----------



## Zezel (Aug 10, 2018)

Octopus are currently at war and are using shells as missles.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 10, 2018)

In Utah, it is considered an offense to hunt whales


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 10, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Senator John McCain was sitting on the deck of The USS Forestall when a missle misfired and hit the plane next to him, causing the worst Naval disaster since WWII. A crewman on deck ran into the fire and pulled John's ass out of the fire. Crazy footage.


And for Trump to call John McCain a worthless traitor!! Trump dodged the draft by having their family doctor sign him off by saying he had shin splints! Really!? Shin splints!! Trump is a coward, nothing more.


----------



## Zezel (Aug 10, 2018)

In Wisconsin it is illegal to cross over the Mississippi river into Minnesota with a chicken on your head, likewise its illegal to cross into Wisconsin over the Mississippi with a duck on your head.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 10, 2018)

Sodomy is still illegal in 12 states.


----------



## Ravofox (Aug 10, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Senator John McCain was sitting on the deck of The USS Forestall when a missle misfired and hit the plane next to him, causing the worst Naval disaster since WWII. A crewman on deck ran into the fire and pulled John's ass out of the fire. Crazy footage.



Oh, i've seen a documentry about that disaster, had no idea he got caught up in that.

Missouri has some of the most leeniant alcohol laws in the country while neigbouring Kansas has some of the stricktest


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 10, 2018)

The human head weighs 8 pounds.


----------



## bhutrflai (Aug 10, 2018)

In Georgia, it is illegal to swear in front of a corpse.


----------



## Dongding (Aug 10, 2018)

A whale was trapped in a saltwater lake in Newfoundland during low tide and couldn't figure out how to get out. The locals were fishermen and didn't like whales, so every time it would surface, they would shoot at it until it died of an infection from it's various small wounds.

A writer in the town wrote a really nasty book using the town as an example for his dark commentary on the cruel nature of unchecked humanity. The book was called "A whale for the killing."


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 10, 2018)

Dongding said:


> A whale was trapped in a saltwater lake in Newfoundland during low tide and couldn't figure out how to get out. The locals were fishermen and didn't like whales, so every time it would surface, they would shoot at it until it died of an infection from it's various small wounds.
> 
> A writer in the town wrote a really nasty book using the town as an example for his dark commentary on the cruel nature of unchecked humanity. The book was called "A whale for the killing."


Humans suck.


----------



## Zezel (Aug 10, 2018)

I think it was...Texas? But in the latw 1800's it was illegal to insult an oyster/clam


----------



## Dongding (Aug 10, 2018)

Someone from work told me that one. The town was Bergio I believe? (That's how I'd spell it anyways.)


----------



## AppleButt (Aug 10, 2018)

An airliner in Russia crashed in 1986 killing 70 people onboard because one pilot made a bet with the other that he could land the plane using the instruments only, and curtained the windows so they couldn’t see outside.


----------



## bhutrflai (Aug 10, 2018)

Your upper leg bone (femur) can withstand a literal Ton of pressure before it breaks. 

But if you add muscle tension, it only takes several pounds of pressure to break.


----------



## Ravofox (Aug 10, 2018)

Another bizarre Russian plane crash, in 1995 I think, an A300 pilot let his teenage son operate the flight controls. He didn't do anything drastic, but he accidentally disconnected the autopilot, and while the pilots were distracted talking to his sister it flipped over and crashed killing all 70 something people on board.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 10, 2018)

Australia had once declared war on Emus... Emus won...


----------



## Ravofox (Aug 10, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Australia had once declared war on Emus... Emus won...



Can confirm, very embarrassing

The cravat is named after Croatia, where it first originated


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 10, 2018)

Russia and Japan are constantly at war since WW2. They have never signed treaty


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 10, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> Can confirm, very embarrassing
> 
> The cravat is named after Croatia, where it first originated


Hrvatska you say?


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 10, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Your upper leg bone (femur) can withstand a literal Ton of pressure before it breaks.
> 
> But if you add muscle tension, it only takes several pounds of pressure to break.


3 tons of press and up to 5 tons of pull am i right?


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 10, 2018)

Roman Emperor Kaligula once declared war to Poseidon. His soldier were standing on beach and they were... stabbing the water...


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 10, 2018)

Anglo-Zanzibar War was shortest war in history, lasted for around 40 min


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 10, 2018)

Despite what people say cavalry was pretty common during WW2


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 10, 2018)

When you compare population of Finland and compare it to rest of world then (in theory) Finland does not exist


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 10, 2018)

Hundred year war lasted for exactly 116 years... makes sense right?


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 10, 2018)

October Revolution started on 7 of November because why not?


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 10, 2018)

Once I start history talk I cannot be stopped


----------



## Guifrog (Aug 10, 2018)

Y'know, I keep seeing people say "nu" in LPW so uh... the word "Nu" in my language means "naked".


----------



## Ravofox (Aug 10, 2018)

The tax on tea actually lowered it's price in Massachusetts


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Aug 10, 2018)

A surprisingly large amount of male lizards are bisexual, or more accurately: they simply don't care. Competition is tough so they will mate with many of their kind, including other males.


----------



## AppleButt (Aug 10, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> Y'know, I keep seeing people say "nu" in LPW so uh... the word "Nu" in my language means "naked".



Well I’d like to see you nu then! 


Another useless fact relating to aircraft for y’all:

In 1970 a fighter pilot was practicing maneuvers when his jet entered a spin he couldn’t get out of. 

He ejected from the jet only to watch it recover itself from the spin, and it landed itself gracefully into a cornfield with only minor damage.


----------



## Caaz (Aug 10, 2018)

Embarazada (spanish) doesn't mean embarrassed, it means pregnant.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 10, 2018)

That reminds me of few gross facts about ducks! They are necrophiliac, rapists


AppleButt said:


> Well I’d like to see you nu then!
> 
> 
> Another useless fact relating to aircraft for y’all:
> ...



(I would say that was a skill! Btw if you are interested in aircraft do you know anything unusual about zeppelins?)

During WW2 in Stalingrad itself more soldiers lost life than entire Western Front


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 10, 2018)

Steve is all right at times.


----------



## Caaz (Aug 10, 2018)

Rubik's cube has 43,252,003,274,489,856,000 combinations, more combinations than seconds has the universe.


----------



## AppleButt (Aug 10, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> That reminds me of few gross facts about ducks! They are necrophiliac, rapists
> 
> 
> (I would say that was a skill! Btw if you are interested in aircraft do you know anything unusual about zeppelins?)
> ...




I can’t say I know anything much about Zeppelins other than the Hindenburg blew up. 

And Led Zeppelin got their name after their drummer made a remark about how the band would go down like a Lead Zeppelin


----------



## Skychickens (Aug 10, 2018)

A cashew is not a nut. It is a drupe. It grows at the bottom of a cashew apple.


----------



## Skychickens (Aug 10, 2018)

A peanut is not a nut. It is a legume.


----------



## Zezel (Aug 10, 2018)

No one really knows what a coconut is. It has hair, milk, grows on a tree, etc


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 10, 2018)

Elvis Presley's favorite food was a peanut butter and banana sandwich.


----------



## Skychickens (Aug 10, 2018)

The pretty regal noise movies use for eagles almost all the time is actually the cry of a red tailed hawk. 

Eagles really have a gross, nails on chalkboard sort of cry.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 10, 2018)

In France the snail is considered as fish (if my sources are not lying of course)


----------



## Zezel (Aug 10, 2018)

Skychickens said:


> The pretty regal noise movies use for eagles almost all the time is actually the cry of a red tailed hawk.
> 
> Eagles really have a gross, nails on chalkboard sort of cry.


Just like a seagul


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Aug 10, 2018)

Caaz said:


> Embarazada (spanish) doesn't mean embarrassed, it means pregnant.



In addition, Prego (italian) does not mean pregnant, it means "You're welcome."


----------



## AppleButt (Aug 10, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Elvis Presley's favorite food was a peanut butter and banana sandwich.



I actually live near his birthplace. 

He also survived the 4th deadliest tornado in US history that hit his birth town when he was 1.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 10, 2018)

I’ve learned more here than in school lol

In the Mario Kart 8 e3 demo in 2013, twisted mansion was originally called boo house


----------



## SirGavintheFurred (Aug 10, 2018)

The hummingbird is the only bird that can fly backwards.


----------



## SirGavintheFurred (Aug 10, 2018)

Also, did you know that by switching to Geico you can save 15% or more on car insurance? Not sponsored by Geico.


----------



## Zezel (Aug 10, 2018)

Sweden was once the largest empire on the planet before the King did some really dumb stuff, like fight Russia in the winter


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 10, 2018)

The streets of Salt Lake City are a grid system, in relation to temple square


----------



## Zezel (Aug 10, 2018)

Dolphins were once wolf like creature who had to hunt in the water do to food dieing out


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 10, 2018)

The voice of the Iron Giant was done by Dwayne (The Rock) Johnson.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 10, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Australia had once declared war on Emus... Emus won...




 

Thank you for opening my eyes to the Emu Master Race.


----------



## Skychickens (Aug 10, 2018)

Pineapples are not native to Hawaii. They are an invaisive plant that was brought there from travelers.


----------



## Simo (Aug 10, 2018)

The ancient Egyptians were among the first cultures to cultivate watermelons, at least 5,000 years ago


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 10, 2018)

The Storegga slide was a landslide off the coast of Norway ~6000 years ago that caused a Tsunami to wash 80km in land in Scotland.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 10, 2018)

Albert Einstein wasn't very good at math when he was younger.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 10, 2018)

Picasso was once charged for stealing mona lisa


----------



## Skychickens (Aug 10, 2018)

There is a “mathmatical form of dyslexia” that targets the center of the brain that controls math and direction. It’s known as dyscalculia and appears in 11% of children with ADHD. 

Alternatively, should this brain center be damaged in injury, the resulting lack of comprehension of numbers and math is known as Acalculia.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 10, 2018)

They say that if you post a good comment, someone named Okami will like it.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 10, 2018)

How about we will go bit drastic way?

In medieval Poland when rapist/pedophile was cought, law enforcers were puting him on a bridge's rail. Nailing his business with balls to it and he was given a knife. You can guess what choices he had later


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 10, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> How about we will go bit drastic way?
> 
> In medieval Poland when rapist/pedophile was cought, law enforcers were puting him on a bridge's rail. Nailing his business with balls to it and he was given a knife. You can guess what choices he had later


They should do that today.


----------



## Skychickens (Aug 10, 2018)

The reason banana flavoring doesn’t taste like bananas is because it was designed to taste like a now extinct kind of banana.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 10, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> They should do that today.


I also approve that


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 10, 2018)

Bruce Lee taught many Hollywood stars martial arts, like Steve McQueen, Karem Abdul Jabard, and James Garner.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 10, 2018)

Canada once saved Netherlands from starvation. Netherlands sends Canada every year 20,000 flowers (or seeds, i do not remember) as a form of grattitude.
Also did you knew that Croatia and Canada had war once? I do not know did something serious happened but I know that it was silenced down as it was election time in Canada


----------



## SirGavintheFurred (Aug 10, 2018)

Skychickens said:


> Pineapples are not native to Hawaii. They are an invaisive plant that was brought there from travelers.


That reminds me of a Hawaii fact. They tried to bring mongooses to kill of the rat population. However, rats are nocturnal while mongooses are not. The mongooses ended up killing off a lot of animals.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 10, 2018)

SirGavintheFurred said:


> That reminds me of a Hawaii fact. They tried to bring mongooses to kill of the rat population. However, rats are nocturnal while mongooses are not. The mongolses ended up killing off a lot of animals.


Yep. Humans are SOOOO smart.


----------



## SirGavintheFurred (Aug 10, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Bruce Lee taught many Hollywood stars martial arts, like Steve McQueen, Karem Abdul Jabard, and James Garner.


Bruce lee's son died during the production of The Crow: City of Angels. He was killed by a defective gun blast.


----------



## Skychickens (Aug 10, 2018)

SirGavintheFurred said:


> That reminds me of a Hawaii fact. They tried to bring mongooses to kill of the rat population. However, rats are nocturnal while mongooses are not. The mongolses ended up killing off a lot of animals.


Want another one?

Ferrets are completely banned in Hawaii.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 10, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Albert Einstein wasn't very good at math when he was younger.



This is actually a myth; Albert Einstein was a little maths genius right from the start:


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 10, 2018)

SirGavintheFurred said:


> Bruce lee's son died while filiming The Crow: City of Angels. He was killrd by a defective gun blast.


He died in the same way Bruce Lee died in the last film he was working on.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 10, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yep. Humans are SOOOO smart.


I think nuclear power and space exploration as well as very advanced medicine is more important than one flop


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 10, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> I think nuclear power and space exploration as well as very advanced medicine is more important than one flop


If we would just use em!!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 10, 2018)

The tornado in the Wizard of Oz scene was just a pair and pantyhose and powder being blown by a background fan.


----------



## Skychickens (Aug 10, 2018)

Hamsters have a chemical in their blood that makes them addictive to reptiles.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 10, 2018)

On the subject of Oz, the makers of the film forced the teenage Judy Garland, the actor who portrayed Dorothy, to smoke because they thought it would make her thinner.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 10, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> If we would just use em!!


well... we do?
20 years ago creating artificial limb or ai was justa dream, science fiction. Currently space programs try to figure out how to colonise mars and just few years ago they were thinking how to even land on it.
Nuclear power is bit strange topic. On one hand this is bit scary to know everything could be wiped out before we would notice but on other hand this is only thing that keeps us away from another major war. back in a day around 60% of entire human population was in the army, today it is mere 1%

Yup we do use it


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 10, 2018)

Skychickens said:


> Hamsters have a chemical in their blood that makes them addictive to reptiles.


By their proportions the hamster is 40X more tolerant to alcohol than human


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 10, 2018)

Nuclear power means reactors that make electricity for your house, historicallyincorrect.



Skychickens said:


> Hamsters have a chemical in their blood that makes them addictive to reptiles.



They must be pretty tasty.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 10, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Nuclear power means reactors that make electricity for your house, historicallyincorrect.
> 
> 
> 
> They must be pretty tasty.


----------



## Skychickens (Aug 10, 2018)

Humans are made of white meat.
Like a pig.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 10, 2018)

There are 10 types of people. Those who know binary code, and those who do not.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 10, 2018)

Skychickens said:


> Humans are made of white meat.
> Like a pig.


In fact we could replace our organs with pigs organs if we need to. We are much closer to them piggies than we would expect. That's propably the reason why they look at us like their equal


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 10, 2018)

Napoleon Bonaparte wrote a romance novel called _Clisson et Eugénie _which tells a fictionalized story of a young soldiers romantic relationship.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 10, 2018)

btw did you knew that bananas are radioactive?


----------



## Skychickens (Aug 10, 2018)

Female ferrets must breed while they are in heat, or else their hormones go so out of whack that they will literally get a fever and overheat to death.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 10, 2018)

After Alexander the Great died, they preserved his body in a vat of honey to help delay it from decaying.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 10, 2018)

Skychickens said:


> Female ferrets must breed while they are in heat, or else their hormones go so out of whack that they will literally get a fever and overheat to death.



This is also true of male furries.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 10, 2018)

Alexander the Great happened to name a city he founded after his favorite horse, Bucephala.


----------



## Some Moron (Aug 10, 2018)

The guy responsible for the telephone originally suggested it be answered with "Ahoy hoy".


----------



## Simo (Aug 10, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> This is also true of male furries.



Oh, geez, and here I am, getting warmer!


----------



## Some Moron (Aug 10, 2018)

The pirate Black Bart was religious, despite being a pirate. He didn't do any pirate stuff on Sundays. Interesting.


----------



## Some Moron (Aug 10, 2018)

Winston Churchill, a British Prime Minister, had a desk built to fit over his bed. He was Prime Minister during WWII, so I guess he needed it.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 10, 2018)

Three of the worlds five oldest rivers flow in the United States. The New, the Susquehanna, and the French Broad Rivers are each hundreds of millions of years old.


----------



## Some Moron (Aug 10, 2018)

Emperor Nero, of the Roman era, burned Christians as candles.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 10, 2018)

SirGavintheFurred said:


> That reminds me of a Hawaii fact. They tried to bring mongooses to kill of the rat population. However, rats are nocturnal while mongooses are not. The mongooses ended up killing off a lot of animals.


Do you play pokemon/watch game theory? Cause that's how I found out :u

Every time you lick a stamp, you consume 1/10 of a calorie.


----------



## Guifrog (Aug 10, 2018)

According to literature, Gonçalves Dias was a poet that sailed along with many other people in a ship that sank but everyone was saved - except him.


----------



## Ravofox (Aug 10, 2018)

Microsoft popup alerts are a scam


----------



## Skychickens (Aug 10, 2018)

When you yawn it helps cool down your brain.


----------



## Flashbackwolf (Aug 10, 2018)

Pirates, upon a successful raid of a shipping vesicle were looking over their haul.  One of the pieces they had confiscated was a massive mantelpiece sculpted out of Marble.  They were about to throw it overboard, there was nowhere to sell such a thing, and that much weight on the ship could not be given to useless cargo.  However they stopped when they read the shipping label.  It was going to a man named "Jim Beam"  and the mantle was being shipped to his home. 

The Pirates, big fans of his product, rewrapped the package, and saw to it's completed shipment personally.


----------



## Skychickens (Aug 10, 2018)

Many of the cheaper antivirus software products out there will send out a "virus warning" near the end of your subscription. The program will then require renewal of the subscription in order to remove it. 

(at least when I still worked in a tech store this was very real, they would send viruses through holes in their own products to get people to keep purchasing the new one. Anything less than Kaspersky would do it. Now I think it's more of a fake alert...)


----------



## bhutrflai (Aug 10, 2018)

Ice is cold.


----------



## SirGavintheFurred (Aug 10, 2018)

Did you know that if you take your heart out and look at it under a microscope, you will die?


----------



## bhutrflai (Aug 10, 2018)

SirGavintheFurred said:


> Did you know that if you take your heart out and look at it under a microscope, you will die?


Damn, son! Made me choke on my hit!


----------



## Guifrog (Aug 10, 2018)

I hate cinnamon!


----------



## Dongding (Aug 11, 2018)

ih8u...


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 11, 2018)

Some meteorites have Calcium-Aluminium inclusions, which were among the very first minerals to form in the solar system, as the hot accretion disk peripheral to the new sun cooled off.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 11, 2018)

All mushrooms are edible but few only once


----------



## Canis Dirus (Aug 11, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> October Revolution started on 7 of November because why not?


This is due to difference between Julian and Gregorian calendars. So the revolution took place on October 25 (according to the Julian calendar), but it is celebrated on the 7th of November (after the transition to the Gregorian calendar in 1918).


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 11, 2018)

Canis Dirus said:


> This is due to difference between Julian and Gregorian calendars. So the revolution took place on October 25 (according to the Julian calendar), but it is celebrated on the 7th of November (after the transition to the Gregorian calendar in 1918).



The fact is that you got me there


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 11, 2018)

If Slavs united you would hear hardbass echoing everywhere in this world


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 12, 2018)

Dolphins take liquid green shits that look like cartoon farts.


----------



## Lunchtime (Aug 12, 2018)

If you google image search "angelman syndrome" and scroll down a bit you should get at least a few photos of Colin Farrell.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 12, 2018)

Mars is known as an 'embryo' planet because of its small mass, only 10% the mass of the Earth. 

The growth of Mars may have been interrupted by gravitational disturbance from Jupiter.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 12, 2018)

The very first hot chocolate store opened in London.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 12, 2018)

Theory states that your brain still lives for around 30 seconds after decapitation, First time checked during French Revolution by _Dr_. Beaurieux which observed eyeballs moving in one of the victims head after decapitation, later he went onto guillotine himself but before he did he told his students that he will blink fast as long as he can after execution and so they need to note it for futher research, he was blinking for 30 sec


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 12, 2018)

The Titanic had it's very own heated swimming pool, and to this day it is still filled with water.


----------



## Guifrog (Aug 13, 2018)

Brazilian plugs:


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 13, 2018)

I'm exceptionally gay.


----------



## Shadowprints (Aug 13, 2018)

The world is _flat_*.*


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 13, 2018)

Microbes living in the sea often share their critical metabolic functions and they wouldn't be able to live without the support of one another. 

Scientists think this strategy evolved because the burden of carrying the genes for all critical metabolic functions is very high, so everybody benefits if the functions are distributed across multiple species. This is called the 'Black Queen Hypothesis'.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 16, 2018)

Just found out that this is Dutch


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 16, 2018)

Big Ben is the name of the bell, not the clock, as many people assume.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 16, 2018)

The moon is 1/81th the mass of the earth


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 16, 2018)

Its about to rain in Georgia. Yay.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 16, 2018)

During winter time on Mars, almost 20% of the air freezes.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 16, 2018)

Martians probably don't like Earthlings.


----------



## Guifrog (Aug 16, 2018)

The more you fall into Jupiter the more things get liquid around you.


----------



## Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf (Aug 16, 2018)

Water is wet


----------



## Peach's (Aug 17, 2018)

Its been mathematically proven that you can color any (normal) map with a minimum of 4 colors.


----------



## SirGavintheFurred (Aug 17, 2018)

Shadowprints said:


> The world is _flat_*.*


----------



## Peach's (Aug 17, 2018)

Galaxy Brain: The Earth is spherical at the top, but fans out at the south pole, leading to the Earth being shaped like a bowl.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 17, 2018)

Nobody expects the Spanish inquisition!


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 17, 2018)

The earth is not flat nor round. The world is Poland


----------



## Shadowprints (Aug 17, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> The earth is not flat nor round. The world is Poland


I'd be quite okay with that.


----------



## Zamietka (Aug 17, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> The earth is not flat nor round. The world is Poland


But Poland is flat, with only 3% of the territory higher than 500 metres. That kinda makes the world flat.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 17, 2018)

Regards the 'earth is flat' jokes.

I've been to two of the reputed corners of the 'flat earth'. Bermuda and Fogo, Newfoundland.

From Fogo you can actually see more land on the horizon lol.








The people in Fogo even have a café called the 'flat earth' which shows a ship going over 'the edge'.







Here's what the view from the 'edge of earth' looks like:






The land in the distance is 'Change island'.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 17, 2018)

Flat Earthers are more weird than even Furries.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 17, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Flat Earthers are more weird than even Furries.



I think the spread of the flat earth stuff is kinda a testament to how effective the Youtube algorithm is at finding weirdos and targeting content at them.

I went to Fogo in 2015 and 3 of my friends joined the flat earth society while they were there for giggles. Back then it was genuinely just a joke group and nobody could even imagine that by 2018 there would be millions of people who sincerely believed it.


----------



## JinxiFox (Aug 17, 2018)

Zezel said:


> Octopus are currently at war and are using shells as missles.


They are battling the Winged Menace. I'm rooting for the crows myself
#SCP


----------



## JinxiFox (Aug 17, 2018)

The last time the "He needed killin' " or the Texas defense was successfully used to defend an accused murder was August of 2014. Before that it was used in 2012, and has been used numerous times since becoming a legal defense and a lead to an acquittal of a murder charge in 1870. I think Texas is the only state that still allows it.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 17, 2018)

Poland and Russia had been enemies for around 500 years already


----------



## JinxiFox (Aug 17, 2018)

There is a part of Everest called the Rainbow Valley, it also has the moniker the Death Zone.
It is officially named Rainbow Valley for the array of colored snowsuits you can see during the climb to the summit. It's nick name came from not only the fact that this is where most bodies come to rest, but it's also the PONR or Point Of No Return. Your oxygen will carry you the summit and back to camp 5 if you have an experienced enough support team, you have to keep moving. Stopping for more than a minute can eat up O2 quickly and the cold will zap your stamina even quicker. 
Removing bodies is nigh impossible and a very short window of favorable weather conditions (if they come at all) are only present once a year, manpower of experienced Everest climbers and special equipment are needed, and the cost usually far exceeds the means of family members. 
Most bodies never return and the conditions keep the bodies intact and preserved, so they have become grim mileposts for climbers who want to touch the stars.


----------



## JinxiFox (Aug 17, 2018)

Several major roadways in Ireland were moved from their originally planned route in order to protect and not disturb fairy trees and bushes believed to be sacred and doors to the Shide (fairy in Irish Gaelic) kingdoms. It's also been done for  hills known as shide burrows, cairns, and mounds.(also doors beyond the veil). 
The same has happened all over Europe to avoid disturbing the Fae, haunted forests, giant dwellings, and lairs of monsters.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 17, 2018)

Chickens are racist. If you let them roam where they want to, they will segregate themselves based on breed. 
Also, this song drives them nuts


----------



## JinxiFox (Aug 17, 2018)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Chickens are racist. If you let them roam where they want to, they will segregate themselves based on breed.
> Also, this song drives them nuts


Isn't she the "Lady Gaga of China"?


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 17, 2018)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Chickens are racist. If you let them roam where they want to, they will segregate themselves based on breed.
> Also, this song drives them nuts



Templars are coming for you already


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 17, 2018)

Here you go

Cure for what you heard a minute ago


----------



## JinxiFox (Aug 17, 2018)

Recently, a woman from the U.K. demanded a full refund for her Spanish holiday because there were too many Spaniards everywhere she went.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 17, 2018)

Speaking of places around the world, Italy has got its name from the Italian word "_Italia_" which means a calf-land.

In terms of food, the average pasta consumption of every Italian is estimated as 25kg a year. 

If you plan on visiting, know that  every year more than 50 million tourists used to visit Italy. This means that Italy has managed to get nearly 63% of the income from its tourists.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 17, 2018)

Speaking of Italy

Italy's name in Polish is Wlochy which means (long, crumbled) hair but why is that?

Back in the day when nobody could speak another language and finding translator was bordering with miracle.
Polish nobility had some hair on top of the head with sides shaven off (pretty popular today but not the same) while Italian nobility used to wear long hair and that's how Poles called them and it stayed


----------



## BlueGrrr (Aug 17, 2018)

One cubic mile of sea water contains 8 tons of gold....


----------



## Zezel (Aug 17, 2018)

Diamonds are some of the most common gems in the world


----------



## TimFox (Aug 17, 2018)

If you take the current year minus your age it's your birth year.


----------



## Guifrog (Aug 17, 2018)

We're made off smoke from failed obese shiny balls.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 18, 2018)

Jellyfish are made up of 95% water.


----------



## Simo (Aug 18, 2018)

The National Bohemian Brewing Company of Baltimore, Maryland was the first company to introduce 6 packs of beer in the 1940s, reasoning that 4 would be too few, but 8 would be too many.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 18, 2018)

The Mormon temple in Salt Lake City, Utah took 40 years to complete


----------



## Simo (Aug 18, 2018)

The bottlecap was invented in 1892 in Baltimore, by The Crown Cork and Seal Company.

(we seem to have this thing about bottles and cans : P)


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 18, 2018)

Aside from Humor value, this thread is useless.


----------



## Canis Dirus (Aug 18, 2018)

BK-0010 was incompatible with PDP-11, although it's used microprocessor with LSI-11 compatible ISA and Q-BUS as system bus.
Graphic display controllers (КГД/КЦГД) for DVK were full-fledged computers. But all that the main machine could see was four (memory-mapped) registers.


----------



## Ravofox (Aug 18, 2018)

North Korea is 'democratic' because you have two options to vote in an election, yes or no for a candidate. If you vote no, god save you


----------



## Guifrog (Aug 18, 2018)

Avocado smoothie is delicious!


----------



## Simo (Aug 18, 2018)

Dogs can be dyed to look like Zebras:


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 19, 2018)

it's illegal pick up goat poop on land you don't own in Devonshire.


----------



## NomyNoms (Aug 19, 2018)

Jay98 is my boyfriend


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 19, 2018)

why do you insist on replaying to everything i type?


----------



## Ravofox (Aug 19, 2018)

Kansas is flat and tornado prone


----------



## NomyNoms (Aug 19, 2018)

@Jay98 
my post was actually on topic though lol


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 19, 2018)

and that post you just made Max is also a useless fact.

so is what i just said.

okay, that's enough. now let's just stop


----------



## NomyNoms (Aug 19, 2018)

lol


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 19, 2018)

Slavery is fairly common in Russia


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 19, 2018)

It is likely that many Hot-Jupiter class planets have toroidal winds around their equators, blowing at hundreds of kilometres an hour.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 19, 2018)

The elephants foot was at one point so deadly that being in the same room for more than about 200 seconds would guarantee certain death


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 19, 2018)

more people die every year from farts rather than sharks


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 19, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> The elephants foot was at one point so deadly that being in the same room for more than about 200 seconds would guarantee certain death



On the subject of elephant feet, elephants walk on their tip toe. 

Their foot appears flat because of a large plantar fat pad, that is supported by a sesamoid bone, a bit like an internal 6th toe.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 19, 2018)

The song ‘Boshret Khier’ Was made to encourage Egyptians to vote in the elections




And it’s catchy


----------



## Simo (Aug 19, 2018)

The world's largest non-stick frying pan is in Pittsfield, Maine, and is ten feet across and brought out of storage every July for the Central Maine Egg Festival.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 19, 2018)

Simo said:


> The world's largest non-stick frying pan is in Pittsfield, Maine, and is ten feet across and brought out of storage every July for the Central Maine Egg Festival.



There's a larger one in Rose Hill, North Carolina that is 15 feet across and does not include sticks either.


----------



## Simo (Aug 19, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> There's a larger one in Rose Hill, North Carolina that is 15 feet across and does not include sticks either.



Competition in the largest non stick frying pan category is getting fierce! This beat another past record, of a 14 foot pan, in Iowa. Where will this end????


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 19, 2018)

somebody needs to do a comedy sketch with this former record holding frying pans where they knock the Angel of the North on the head.


----------



## Rant (Aug 19, 2018)

Furries are fucking weird.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 19, 2018)

Simo said:


> Competition in the largest non stick frying pan getting category is getting fierce! This beat another past record, of a 14 foot pan, in Iowa. Where will this end????


Just don't tell Turkmenistan....


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 19, 2018)

www.turkmenistan-kultur.at: Turkmenistan in the Book of Guinness World Records
The brutal dictator of Turkmenistan likes to collect world records.


----------



## NomyNoms (Aug 19, 2018)

Jay98 said:


> more people die every year from farts rather than sharks



that's because they shouldn't be driving


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 19, 2018)

NomyNoms said:


> that's because they shouldn't be driving



what? the sharks?


----------



## NomyNoms (Aug 19, 2018)

there's a chemical process that makes catnip able to work on humans and it's all legal


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 19, 2018)

NomyNoms said:


> there's a chemical process that makes catnip able to work on humans and it's all legal



cannabis is legal as long as it's only for personal use


----------



## NomyNoms (Aug 19, 2018)

Jay98 said:


> cannabis is legal as long as it's only for personal use



this is supposed to be USELESS facts


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 20, 2018)

Jay98 said:


> cannabis is legal as long as it's only for personal use


The US has state possession laws that criminalize owning impossibly small amounts of weed depending on where you live. Things have improved though. 

www.google.com: Here's where you can legally consume marijuana in the US in 2018


----------



## AppleButt (Aug 20, 2018)

Seth MacFarlane the creator of Family Guy missed American Airlines 11 (One of the planes used on 9/11) by ten minutes.

To downplay his near brush with death, when asked how he felt about it he said, "I miss a lot of planes."


----------



## David Drake (Aug 20, 2018)

The first video game to use a fully orchestral score as opposed to primarily chiptune or synthesizers was the 1997 adaptation of "The Lost World: Jurassic Park" for the Playstation 1 and Sega Saturn.

The composer was Micheal Giacchino who would later move to film, scoring among others several Pixar films, the Star Trek reboot, and...the Jurassic World films (sadly none of the game themes have made an appearance so far)


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 20, 2018)

The US have knot tying competitions on some high schools.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 20, 2018)

Chocolate is better than vanilla.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 20, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Chocolate is better than vanilla.


Monoflavor noob.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 20, 2018)

In Biological evolution, when an old adaptation is repurposed for a new function this is known as 'exaptation'. 

(an incredibly useful fact actually, but many of the facts in this thread are!)


----------



## Narri (Aug 20, 2018)

There are 336 dimples on a regulation golf ball.


----------



## David Drake (Aug 20, 2018)

Chuck Jones created Wile E. Coyote and the Roadrunner to show how stupid chase cartoons like Tom & Jerry were.

Ironically the characters ended up reinvigorating the genre and landed Chuck a run of Tom & Jerry some decades later to...mixed popularity.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 20, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Monoflavor noob.


Get on my chocolate fudge cake level, pleb.


----------



## Guifrog (Aug 20, 2018)

Chocolate and vanilla mix well together :9


----------



## Simo (Aug 20, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> The US have knot tying competitions on some high schools.



I wish mine had...now that _would_ be useful!

~

The US Watermelon Board has 8 state and 1 regional Watermelon Queens, to help promote watermelons.

From their website:

"Watermelon queens have been spreading the love of watermelon and boosting sales across the nation for over 50 years. They enjoy educating and adding sparkle to promotions and special events on behalf of the watermelon industry. The watermelon queens are trained promotional ambassadors who represent watermelon on the regional, national, and international levels. There are 8 state and 1 national watermelon queen, and they work hard to get the word out about watermelon by:


Showing grocery store customers how to choose the best watermelons
Hosting Watermelon Day events at local schools
Talking up watermelon with on-air radio personalities
Sharing watermelon’s health benefits with TV news anchors
Conducting in-store watermelon recipe demonstrations
Sampling multiple watermelon bins of slices at fairs and festivals
Judging festival seed spitting or watermelon eating contests"


----------



## NomyNoms (Aug 20, 2018)

the rose we know now isn't the original plant referred to as a rose in a lot of old literature.
in England camellias were the original plant referred to as a rose as late as Shakespeare times.
it was the popularity of French culture that changed it to the plant we have now.
camellias were first used as a romantic calling card for the underground gay community because they look like anuses.
it was a Chinese tradition that was brought over by foreigners.
those wearing a white camellia were gay guys that were virgins looking for love.
those wearing red camellias were gay guys that were experienced looking to teach newcomers.
that's why Yorkshire was called the virgin province and Lancashire the province of taint during the War of the Roses.
Lancashire's main policy was for gay rights, them being Christian, whereas Yorkshire was against it because they were Catholic.
That's actually what the War of the Roses was fighting over, not rich versus poor.
Your teachers in school probably don't tell you that because being gay is an adult topic and not suitable for kids.
Also, many people want to forget that Christians were extremely pro-gay at one point.


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 21, 2018)

true Max.
but that wasn't the only reason for the fight.

yeah and Christians have a very long history of supporting gay rights, approximately 1500 years.
funny how they like to forget that.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 21, 2018)

Body flop on the water is much worse than onto ground


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 21, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Body flop on the water is much worse than onto ground



define worse.
water moves causing a large surface area, whereas ground does not, only causing points of pressure.
water damages more of your skin which is why it hurts more although the increased surface area reduces velocity more efficiently reducing damage to joints and bones.
the ground will only hurt parts of your skin but applies pressure to the protruding points of your body where bones are near the skin.
this is more likely to damage bones and joints, which are much harder to repair than skin and soft tissue.

you can survive a bigger fall if you land in water than on the ground.
but water even from a huge distance will affect a greater area of your skin and hurt much more.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 21, 2018)

Koalas are thought to be one of the top-ranking mammals for lowest intelligence.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 21, 2018)

Fritz Haber helped invent the process for industrial fixation of Nitrogen, massively boosting crop yields and saving many from starvation. 

He was also the father of chemical warfare, and his wife committed suicide.


----------



## AppleButt (Aug 21, 2018)

The mission that discovered the Titanic was actually a top secret mission to find two sunken Navy Nuclear submarines because the Navy feared they could be dangerous, and wanted to find out how they sank. 

Robert Ballard (the discoverer) knew the Titanic was somewhere in between those subs, so he asked the Navy if he could search for that as well. 

The Navy said he could if he had time after the mission was completed because they didn’t believe he’d actually find it.  

Well he did and it raised concerns with the Navy that the mission would be outed.  However, because Titanic discovery was so popular no one really thought about the alterior reasons the mission was there and found the titanic in the first place.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 21, 2018)

One cacao tree produces approximately 2,500 beans. That's quite a lot of chocolate.


----------



## Hunter1302 (Aug 21, 2018)

Fact: I'm new here!


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 21, 2018)

All fish are descended from an ancestor that had primitive lungs. The swimbladders found in modern ray-finned fishes are heavily modified lungs.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 21, 2018)

We replace 98% of the atoms in our body every year. You could say that this means that we are almost completely different people after every birthday.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 21, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> We replace 98% of the atoms in our body every year. You could say that this means that we are almost completely different people after every birthday.



I'm guessing this doesn't include tattoos?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 21, 2018)

The term "smart ass" was first used in the 1960's according to etymologists.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 21, 2018)

Atmospheric vorticity can be present in even the seemingly calmest of days, like this horseshoe vortex I snagged last December (the U shaped tail in the center of the picture):






I didn't share this picture much, so this is my excuse lol.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 22, 2018)

@MadKiyo Here's a Kelvin Helmholz instability I photographed off the coast of Arnoeya, northern Norway.


----------



## Simo (Aug 22, 2018)

Residents of Detroit, Michigan, were the first in the nation to have phone numbers. By 1879, the city had grown so large that operators were no longer able to route the calls by name alone.


----------



## Jarren (Aug 22, 2018)

I have never been west of the Mississippi River.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 22, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> @MadKiyo Here's a Kelvin Helmholz instability I photographed off the coast of Arnoeya, northern Norway.
> 
> View attachment 38069


Very nice! I like visible examples that can show the parellels between the dynamics of liquids and the atmosphere. I want to see greater cloud variation where I live, but it often comes and goes with fronts that are infrequent this time of year. It's mostly convective afternoon thunderstorms, but waterspouts are always a possibility depending on where the seabreeze boundary is located.


----------



## NomyNoms (Aug 23, 2018)

me and my internet boyfriend live pretty close to each other but we don't visit because we told everyone that we don't know where each other lives,


----------



## Guifrog (Aug 24, 2018)

I forgot to study for a test tomorrow


----------



## Lexiand (Aug 24, 2018)

I forgot to study for a test tomorrow


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 24, 2018)

I forgot to study for a test tommorow


----------



## SirGavintheFurred (Aug 24, 2018)

I forgot to study for a test tomorrow


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 24, 2018)

I forgot to study for a test tomorrow


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 24, 2018)

i have no obligations until wednesday.

wooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 24, 2018)

Did you know that a vast amount of the copper used today has been recycled over and over again for thousands of years. Chances are that the copper wire in your phone charger has copper in it from jewelry worn by Cleopatra, and older!


----------



## NomyNoms (Aug 25, 2018)

Jay98 said:


> i have no obligations until wednesday.
> 
> wooooooooooooooooooooo



you slept through our special time you prick


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 25, 2018)

NomyNoms said:


> you slept through our special time you prick



yep. slept right through that obligation.

now i've nothing to worry about.


----------



## NomyNoms (Aug 25, 2018)

Jay98 said:


> yep. slept right through that obligation.
> 
> now i've nothing to worry about.



pig


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 25, 2018)

NomyNoms said:


> pig



no i'm a goat.

get it right.


----------



## David Drake (Aug 25, 2018)

Pigs are tbe fourth-smartest non-human mammals after Chimpanzees, Dolphins, and Elephants. Contrary to popular image, they tend to be very clean animals and go out of their way to seperate their bathroom area.

As for non-mammals, ask me about Corvids.


----------



## Zamietka (Aug 25, 2018)

Fun fact: corvids are awesome


----------



## Ravofox (Aug 25, 2018)

Australia owns almost half of antarctica. Not really a great achievement


----------



## NomyNoms (Aug 25, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> Australia owns almost half of antarctica. Not really a great achievement



but the Philippines own half of Australia


----------



## NomyNoms (Aug 25, 2018)

David Drake said:


> Pigs are tbe fourth-smartest non-human mammals after Chimpanzees, Dolphins, and Elephants. Contrary to popular image, they tend to be very clean animals and go out of their way to seperate their bathroom area.



sorry, didn't mean to offend.
English is a weird language to speak when furry.


----------



## Simo (Aug 25, 2018)

Sheena is a punk rocker.


----------



## David Drake (Aug 25, 2018)

NomyNoms said:


> sorry, didn't mean to offend.
> English is a weird language to speak when furry.



No offense taken whatever. In fact I should thank you for inspiring me to remember that chestnut.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Aug 25, 2018)

On average, the body of an adult human being contains 60% water.


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 25, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> On average, the body of an adult human being contains 60% water.



if you only count water in fluid form and not within the cells.


----------



## Simo (Aug 25, 2018)

In the 1968 US presidential election, George Wallace considered Col. Sanders for his V.P. running mate


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 25, 2018)

Freddy Mercury's birth name was actually Farrokh Bulsara, but had it legally changed around 1970 when the band Queen was formed.


----------



## Ravofox (Aug 25, 2018)

The last time an Australian prime minister served full term, Pluto was still a planet


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 25, 2018)

In Switzerland, it's illegal to own a guinea pig.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 25, 2018)

Division is thought to have been invented by the Egyptians.


----------



## Skychickens (Aug 25, 2018)

Ferrets are completely banned in Hawaii.


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 26, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> The last time an Australian prime minister served full term, Pluto was still a planet



Pluto was never actually a planet.

We were just very stupid for hundreds of years.


----------



## Ravofox (Aug 26, 2018)

Jay98 said:


> Pluto was never actually a planet.



Technically true, but...

Fact: The definition of planet was changed because too many other astronomical bodies in the solar system would have to be included if the definition accepted pluto


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 26, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> The definition of planet was changed because too many other astronomical bodies in the solar system would have to be included if the definition accepted pluto



doesn't help that for hundreds of years they were identifying 6 different heavenly bodies as Pluto at once.

Pluto itself shares its orbit with at least a dozen other heavenly bodies.

Also the previous definition technically included the asteroid belt which contains thousands of heavenly bodies, which is something scientists like to forget.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 26, 2018)

Jay98 said:


> doesn't help that for hundreds of years they were identifying 6 different heavenly bodies as Pluto at once.
> 
> Pluto itself shares its orbit with at least a dozen other heavenly bodies.
> 
> Also the previous definition technically included the asteroid belt which contains thousands of heavenly bodies, which is something scientists like to forget.



Are you sure people could have been doing this for hundreds of years? Pluto was only named in 1930.


----------



## Ravofox (Aug 26, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Are you sure people could have been doing this for hundreds of years? Pluto was only named in 1930.



Jay probably means how they named multiple astroids as planets in the 1700s and 1800s

Verona Rupes, on one of Uranus' moons, is a cliff that is 20km high


----------



## NomyNoms (Aug 28, 2018)

Jay98 said:


> if you only count water in fluid form and not within the cells.



he's right you know


----------



## NomyNoms (Aug 28, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Freddy Mercury's birth name was actually Farrokh Bulsara, but had it legally changed around 1970 when the band Queen was formed.



i knew that one


----------



## Skychickens (Sep 3, 2018)

Any fish tank 40gallons or smaller is considered a small (nano) tank in the aquarist hobby. 5 and smaller is a micro, but some even consider 10gallons micro.


----------



## Skychickens (Sep 3, 2018)

The rule of thumb for a proper fish tank size is a gallon of water per inch of adult fish. With more aggressive or dirty fish people often recommend 2 gallons per fish.

That means a regular, comet goldfish needs 10 gallons of water to get to its full size, be healthy, and not die early due to stunted growth. Since they’re dirty fish, most people recommend 20 gallon tanks for single goldfish.


----------



## Skychickens (Sep 3, 2018)

It sounds like just a spiel to get you to spend more, but the bigger the fish tank the easier it is to handle. The water quality stays steady much easier and you can skimp on maintenance a bit more often.


----------



## Whimsycal (Sep 3, 2018)

Bowling facts courtesy of your usual clown: 
In bowling the top score is 300. Contrary to normal believe this is thanks to making 12 strikes not ten. 
If you do ten strikes and two gutter shots you end up with 270. 
Jeremy Sonnenfeld wasnt the first one to make the 900 score challenge. He simply was the first one to get the achievement formally recognized. As other players were said to have faulty lanes resulting in the denial of their achievement.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Sep 3, 2018)

Did you know that if you live in a shared household, take a hair from the people you live with, and place it on an altar with a candle in front of a mirror in 3 AM and scream "BLOODY MARRY" 6 times, the people you live with will tell you to shut up and go to bed?


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 3, 2018)

Recife is a city with 1,633,697 inhabitants, part of a metropolitan area with about 4 million people.

This is our subway map with all the stations:







It's also the city with the slowest traffic flow in our country during rush hour. ^w^


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 3, 2018)

In the state of Alabama, it's illegal for someone to drive while blindfolded.


----------



## Canis Dirus (Sep 3, 2018)

The first Soviet integrated circuit was created in 1962. Later, a number of hybrid ICs (series 102 and 116) were created on its basis.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 3, 2018)

I almost forgot about this thread!


----------



## Simo (Sep 4, 2018)

Forgotten smallpox vials were found in a cardboard box in Maryland in 2014, over 30 years after its eradication.

(maybe this is useful...beware of old cardboard boxes, in Maryland)

Also:

In 2006, a Maryland state circuit court determined that mooning is a form of artistic expression protected by the United States constitutional right of freedom of speech.


----------



## Skychickens (Sep 4, 2018)

Hidden in the code of the original pokemon games is stats for a Professor Oak battle.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 6, 2018)

Sliced turkey tastes alot like sliced chicken.


----------



## Ravofox (Sep 6, 2018)

No country (in English) starts with X (brought to you by LPW)


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 6, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> In the state of Alabama, it's illegal for someone to drive while blindfolded.



In all but one state in the USA, it is totally legal to drive while blindfolded.


----------



## Inkblooded (Sep 6, 2018)

if you get a small cup, crush up some vitamin C tablets into a powder, add milk until pasty, add orange juice, then add some crushed spiders, it will taste like milky chalky orange juice with a hint of sSppiders


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 6, 2018)

I often move my jaws so my teeth softly hit one another rhythmically to mimic bass percussion sounds and play with my saliva in such a way that I imagine a snare playing. I don't know how to explain that without showing it face-to-face.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 7, 2018)

PETA protestors dressed up as chickens one time to complain about Chicken McNuggets.


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 14, 2018)

Apoc-Volkov said:


>


(Here’s a useless fact though: Birds have the right of way in Utah)


----------



## David Drake (Sep 14, 2018)

One of the most enduring cultural landmarks of Rhode Island is a giant blue termite perched upon the headquarters of the former New England Pest Control (now called Big Blue Bug Solutions, but still the sane job) that was erected in the 1980s. His name is Nibbles Woodaway and they dress him like Rudolph every winter.

EDIT: Here


----------



## Whimsycal (Sep 14, 2018)

Often shoes are thrown at electric cables in México. Long ago it was used as a marker between gangs. Since kids started imitating it it lost its use as all cables now had shoes so there was no way to disern which was gang and which were kids.


----------



## Aika the manokit (Sep 14, 2018)

90% or more of giraffe sex is between two males

A male octopus rips his dick off and throws it at the female to mate

Crows remember specific people

A blue whale vagina is the size of a king size bed

At any given time you're more likely to be bitten by a New Yorker than a shark

Male anglerfish fuse to the larger female

Only female mosquitoes drink blood

A man shot an armadillo with a pistol and the bullet bounced back and hit him in the face

The urine of a maned wolf smells like weed


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## Fiorabeast (Sep 14, 2018)

The source for the mythical firebird aka Phoenix was actually a Flamingo. 
So Harry Potter's Fawkes should have been a Flaming Flamingo in the first place.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 19, 2018)

The origin of Bingo began in Italy in the 1530s. In the 1920's, a New York toy salesman came across a carnival booth in Georgia, where a game modeled on the Italian lotto was being played. However, the name was actually called Beano. The man took this concept back home and began running games. Early on, one player forgot that the name to announce you won was Beano, and instead shouted "Bingo" and that name stuck with us ever since.


----------



## Marcl (Sep 20, 2018)

Those weird flaps from the navel* comes from shirts we wear. The body hair scratches always small amount of stay string from the clothing and as we walk those strings accumulate in the navel forming the flap.

*) Apparently it's called _bellybutton lint,_ thanks @Dongding !


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 20, 2018)

The NRA provides classroom materials for schools and other institutions free of charge.


----------



## Dongding (Sep 20, 2018)

Marcl said:


> Those weird flaps from the navel comes from shirts we wear. The body hair scratches always small amount of stay string from the clothing and as we walk those strings accumulate in the navel forming the flap.


I hate your choice of words... you're talking about bellybutton lint, correct?


----------



## Marcl (Sep 20, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I hate your choice of words... you're talking about bellybutton lint, correct?


Yes.

So that's how it's called. Sometimes it's hard to find the right equivalent for some term.


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 20, 2018)

We love to pay things by installments!


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 20, 2018)

The town of Brookline, Massachusetts (a suburb of Boston) recommends that citizens be aggressive towards any turkeys they encounter, and not be bullied by them in any way.
https://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/2017/08/25/get-tough-turkeys-brookline-advises-residents/rjEL47Jqof2oZkHEw3CyPP/story.html


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Sep 20, 2018)

Robin Williams was censored in at least four languages over the course of his role as Mork in _Mork and Mindy_.


----------



## Zezel (Sep 20, 2018)

Your heart can be on the right side of your body, its rareish but it happens


----------



## Simo (Sep 21, 2018)

Zezel said:


> Your heart can be on the right side of your body, its rareish but it happens



That's weird, I thought it was, normally!

Other fact:

There is a species of deer, with fangs!


----------



## Skychickens (Sep 21, 2018)

Zezel said:


> Your heart can be on the right side of your body, its rareish but it happens


situs inversus! 
Sometimes your organs end up on the wrong side of your body, and is almost always linked to you having had a mirror twin in the womb that was absorbed by the surviving embryo. Usually you never know that happened, as the twin with Sitis Inversus is almost always weaker and thus is the one absorbed.


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Sep 21, 2018)

Prior to his acting career, Arnold Schwarzenegger built up his fortune as a bricklayer. When he immigrated to the US, he initially tried to market a bricklaying business with friends he met through Gold's Gym, the pitch being that you could hire a bunch of guys with Olympian physiques to walk around your house shirtless while they work for a very low price. He changed his strategy due to both potential clients being wary of the low rate of service and the fad at the time of Americans wanting to pay hand-over-fist for anything branded as being European.


----------



## Ravofox (Sep 21, 2018)

There is actually a land border between Tasmania and the mainland Australian state of Victoria, it runs through a small island in the strait that seperates them


----------



## Simo (Oct 15, 2018)

Pandas can poop up to 40 times a day. The rest of the time is spent eating or sleeping. 

Sometimes they eat and poop at the same time.


----------



## Canis Dirus (Nov 30, 2018)

"furrfu" has no relation to furries. This is just a "sheesh" encrypted by ROT13 cipher.


----------



## Aika the manokit (Nov 30, 2018)

I am double jointed and can contort in ways a normal human male cannot... Before you ask, no I cannot blow myself.


----------



## Keefur (Nov 30, 2018)

Ricky Sixgun said:


> I am double jointed and can contort in ways a normal human male cannot... Before you ask, no I cannot blow myself.


*wonders how you know that*

Glass is considered a fluid that is solid at room temperature.  Given enough time, glass will eventually "flow" down into a puddle.  This can be seen in very old panes of glass that become thicker at the bottom and thinner at the top over centuries.


----------



## Ravofox (Nov 30, 2018)

Keefur said:


> *wonders how you know that*
> 
> Glass is considered a fluid that is solid at room temperature.  Given enough time, glass will eventually "flow" down into a puddle.  This can be seen in very old panes of glass that become thicker at the bottom and thinner at the top over centuries.



O-oh, not feeling so safe with this helmet any more

The first colour photograph was taken in 1861, and is of a tartan ribbon.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 30, 2018)

Useless fact: you're ghey.


----------



## Guifrog (Nov 30, 2018)

Kinetic typography, if defined as any type of typography that "moves" no matter how, has been observed in films from as early as the 1900's. "Humorous Phases of Funny Faces" (1906) is a brief example of stop-motion short where pieces of paper gradually build its title.

But if you want text moving towards some direction on the screen, you may go as far as 1915, when sliding credits are seen in The Birth of a Nation.

That's the theme of my graduation thesis btw and I'm not sure why I chose it back then ;p


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Nov 30, 2018)

Keefur said:


> *wonders how you know that*
> 
> Glass is considered a fluid that is solid at room temperature.  Given enough time, glass will eventually "flow" down into a puddle.  This can be seen in very old panes of glass that become thicker at the bottom and thinner at the top over centuries.


"Glass, however, is actually neither a liquid—supercooled or otherwise—nor a solid. It is an amorphous solid—a state somewhere between those two states of matter. And yet glass's liquidlike properties are not enough to explain the thicker-bottomed windows, because glass atoms move too slowly for changes to be visible."

"Whatever flow glass manages, however, does not explain why some antique windows are thicker at the bottom. Other, even older glasses do not share the same melted look. In fact, ancient Egyptian vessels have none of this sagging, says Robert Brill, an antique glass researcher at the Corning Museum of Glass in Corning, N.Y. Furthermore, cathedral glass should not flow because it is hundreds of degrees below its glass-transition temperature, Ediger adds. A mathematical model shows it would take longer than the universe has existed for room temperature cathedral glass to rearrange itself to appear melted."

www.scientificamerican.com: Fact or Fiction?: Glass Is a (Supercooled) Liquid


----------



## Ravofox (Nov 30, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> "Glass, however, is actually neither a liquid—supercooled or otherwise—nor a solid. It is an amorphous solid—a state somewhere between those two states of matter. And yet glass's liquidlike properties are not enough to explain the thicker-bottomed windows, because glass atoms move too slowly for changes to be visible."
> 
> "Whatever flow glass manages, however, does not explain why some antique windows are thicker at the bottom. Other, even older glasses do not share the same melted look. In fact, ancient Egyptian vessels have none of this sagging, says Robert Brill, an antique glass researcher at the Corning Museum of Glass in Corning, N.Y. Furthermore, cathedral glass should not flow because it is hundreds of degrees below its glass-transition temperature, Ediger adds. A mathematical model shows it would take longer than the universe has existed for room temperature cathedral glass to rearrange itself to appear melted."
> 
> www.scientificamerican.com: Fact or Fiction?: Glass Is a (Supercooled) Liquid



Phew, my helmet's safe then!

Nova Scotia was invited to join the second continental congress, but they said nooooo, eh


----------



## Simo (Nov 30, 2018)

I just bought Popsicles, and the flavors are 'new and improved'.

The artificial grape is just not the same.


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Nov 30, 2018)

_Actual _ultra-pure water, which can only be found in labs, could very severely damage your body if you were to drink a significant amount of it. It also tastes bad, apparently, though that'd be the least of your problems at that point.


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Nov 30, 2018)

Sunburst_Odell said:


> _Actual _ultra-pure water, which can only be found in labs, could very severely damage your body if you were to drink a significant amount of it. It also tastes bad, apparently, though that'd be the least of your problems at that point.


Drinking a significant amount of any water can kill you. Granted, significant amount tends to mean that you're drowning.


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Nov 30, 2018)

Apoc-Volkov said:


> Drinking a significant amount of any water can kill you. Granted, significant amount tends to mean that you're drowning.


Yeah but I meant significant as in "a certain amount" that is way less than impure water.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Nov 30, 2018)

Sunburst_Odell said:


> Yeah but I meant significant as in "a certain amount" that is way less than impure water.



There was, however, that woman that died from drinking a huge amount of bottled water due to a radio competition. I believe it was bottled water, somebody will have to citation needed that.


----------



## Aika the manokit (Nov 30, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> There was, however, that woman that died from drinking a huge amount of bottled water due to a radio competition. I believe it was bottled water, somebody will have to citation needed that.


She died cuz she wasn't allowed to pee


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Nov 30, 2018)

Facts are just things we view as true, some facts aren't even true, if I told you 2+2 is 5 I would be right in a way since maths is just a theory, therefore the fact of 2+2 being 4 isn't necessary true, but neither isn't it.
We cloud ourselves with stuff such as facts as we cannot bare to understand anything alien, aka unidentifiable...

Yes, somebody stole my cola please send help.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 1, 2018)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> Facts are just things we view as true, some facts aren't even true, if I told you 2+2 is 5 I would be right in a way since maths is just a theory, therefore the fact of 2+2 being 4 isn't necessary true, but neither isn't it.
> We cloud ourselves with stuff such as facts as we cannot bare to understand anything alien, aka unidentifiable...
> 
> Yes, somebody stole my cola please send help.



We appear to have reached peak internet; even maths is 'just a theory'. lol

If 1+1=2 and 1+1+1+1=4, the numbers are natural and the additive base is 10, then
2 and 2 makes 4 is a necessary truth that* can't* be avoided.



Ricky Sixgun said:


> She died cuz she wasn't allowed to pee



Kaboom


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 1, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> We appear to have reached peak internet; even maths is 'just a theory'. lol
> 
> If 1+1=2 and 1+1+1+1=4, the numbers are natural and the additive base is 10, then
> 2 and 2 makes 4 is a necessary truth that* can't* be avoided.


But how do we know two of those 1s make a 2? What if those two 1s make a 4? And those four 1s make 8?
I'm no expert should be obvious but what if all along we lived a lie, yet despite our miscalculations it was "right" anyway but how we expressed them were wrong?


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 1, 2018)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> But how do we know two of those 1s make a 2? What if those two 1s make a 4? And those four 1s make 8?
> I'm no expert should be obvious but what if all along we lived a lie, yet despite our miscalculations it was "right" anyway but how we expressed them were wrong?



Here is a visual proof.






It's not any more complicated than that.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 1, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Here is a visual proof.
> 
> View attachment 49071
> 
> It's not any more complicated than that.


S s s s h
You were supposed to go along with it.

Then again, what I said was basically if 1 was equal to 2 instead; Oh well rip.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Dec 21, 2018)

I just revived this thread out of curiousity!


----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 21, 2018)

Here's a cool useless fact.
Diglett has legs


----------



## SlimeTV (Dec 21, 2018)

The average white fluffy cloud weighs about 1.1 million pounds.


----------



## Simo (Dec 21, 2018)

A study measuring the effects of music found that cows produce more milk when listening to soothing music. They produce the most when listening to R.E.M’s “Everybody Hurts.”


----------



## Guifrog (Dec 21, 2018)

Flies see the world in slow motion, but that's not enough to avoid getting caught by my tongue whip.


----------



## Canis Dirus (Dec 22, 2018)

The viewfinder of the "Etude" camera consists of two lenses. That is twice the number of lenses in the objective of the same camera.
The first earthlings who returned from circumlunar flight were two Soviet turtles.


----------



## Simo (Dec 22, 2018)

The milk of a hippopotamus is bright pink.


----------



## Red_Lead (Dec 22, 2018)

The coconut is not a nut.


----------



## Canis Dirus (Jan 4, 2019)

In the Soviet Union there were several (1933-1939) unsuccessful attempts to acclimatize striped skunks.


----------



## SkyeLegs (Jan 4, 2019)

The word 'bed' looks like a bed.


----------



## furryswag (Jan 5, 2019)

There are more nipples in the world than there are people


----------



## Simo (Jan 6, 2019)

It is almost impossible to find yak's milk cheese in the US


----------



## TR273 (Jan 6, 2019)

On a correctly made six sided die all the opposing faces add up to 7.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 6, 2019)

Legally, you can eat eggs.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 6, 2019)

A dog can only run half way into the woods, before he is running _out_ of the woods.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 6, 2019)

Hedge mazes aren't actually fun.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 6, 2019)

TR273 said:


> On a correctly made six sided die all the opposing faces add up to 7.



Useless fact, this isn't true on dice that have been made incorrectly.


----------



## Simo (Jan 6, 2019)

Both facial tissues and paper have been made from recycled panda poop.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 6, 2019)

Cardiology is the study of cardamoms.


----------



## Simo (Jan 6, 2019)

In a 16,500 year-old graveyard in Jordan, archaeologists have found evidence of man’s first 'furry' friend, buried with him: a fox.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 6, 2019)

Police police police police.


----------



## Guifrog (Jan 6, 2019)

There's drugstores in every corner here; they keep closing after going bankrupt and then they open in large amounts again.


----------



## furryswag (Jan 6, 2019)

...I like turtles


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 6, 2019)

Nintendo may move away from home console development, says company president | Eurogamer

Apparently Nintendo is finally making the "switch" to developing home appliances.


----------



## TR273 (Jan 6, 2019)

Red_Lead said:


> The coconut is not a nut.


Nor is it made from Cocoa.


----------



## Water Draco (Jan 6, 2019)

Bananas are mildly radioactive


----------



## Simo (Jan 7, 2019)

I have never eaten cottage cheese, in a cottage.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Jan 7, 2019)

Here is a useless fact: most of the useless facts I know are inappropriate...


----------



## Twpsyn (Jan 7, 2019)

Flies vomit every time they land.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 7, 2019)

Like I always say: 
appreciate what you what, be are the make you appreciate what you dad.


----------



## Guifrog (Jan 7, 2019)

Twpsyn said:


> Flies vomit every time they land.


And they poop a lot too.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 7, 2019)

Earwax is Dumbledore's favourite flavour of every-flavoured bean.


----------



## Interference (Jan 8, 2019)

"Was it a car or a cat I saw?" is a palindrome y'all should use in your everyday life!


----------



## Simo (Jan 8, 2019)

Hemingway refers to skunks in his first volume of short stories.


----------



## Water Draco (Jan 17, 2019)

The big wheel space station from 2001 A Space Odyssey was found dumped in an allotment.


----------



## Guifrog (Jan 17, 2019)

Some frogs - including my species - vomit their stomach to clean it from toxins.


----------



## Simo (Jan 17, 2019)

If you hold down the alt key and type in 21, this legal symbol appears: §

Well, I guess this would be useful, in the field of law; here, it's main use has been in silly made up rule-books, in forum games


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Jan 17, 2019)

Simo said:


> Well, I guess this would be useful, in the field of law; here, it's main use has been in silly made up rule-books, in forum games


And a fictitious currency in a game in which you torment your creations like the sadistic god you are simulate the day-to-day life of families.


----------



## Canis Dirus (Feb 14, 2019)

ZSU-57-2 (first mass produced Soviet tracked SP antiaircraft gun) was put into service on February 14, 1955.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 15, 2019)

The velociraptor scream in Jurassic Park was a recording of tortoises having sex.


----------



## Thehoneybutter (Feb 15, 2019)

The first time I masturbated was in a clinic bathroom...
Well nuff said,


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 15, 2019)

Most zoos will not keep bonobo or put them on display, as the chimpanzee like bonobo use sex as a primary part of social interactions, regardless of gender or age.  they are also the only primate, to include humans, who have never been recorded as killing their own kind.


----------



## Keefur (Feb 15, 2019)

Carnival glass is an inexpensive imitation of Tiffany favrile glass, which is an imitation of Roman glass that looked irridescent when dug up in the ruins of Pompeii.


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Feb 15, 2019)

-The country with the highest consumption of beer is surprisingly china. On the other side I can't blame them 青島啤酒 is one of the most tasty beers I ever tried.


----------



## Canis Dirus (Feb 18, 2019)

Modern household insecticides sold (in Russia) under the name «Дихлофос» ("Dichlorvos") actually don't contain dichlorvos.


----------



## Guifrog (Feb 18, 2019)

Brazilian murder rate's around 30 per 100,000 inhabitants
In Pernambuco, my current state, it's around 44 per 100,000
Recife, my current city, counts up to 47 per 100,000


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 18, 2019)

A hedgehog's heart beats 300 times a minute on average


----------



## TR273 (Feb 18, 2019)

The first recorded heavier then air flight was carried out in 1853 at Brompton Green near Scarborough, by the unnamed coachman of Sir George Cayley (1773-1857). A rather prolific inventor from Yorkshire whose many inventions included the modern bicycle wheel, self righting lifeboats, seatbelts, automatic signals for railway crossings and caterpillar tracks as used on bulldozers.


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 18, 2019)

Guifrog said:


> Brazilian murder rate's around 30 per 100,000 inhabitants
> In Pernambuco, my current state, it's around 44 per 100,000
> Recife, my current city, counts up to 47 per 100,000



*Hugs fwoggy, and does some ninja moves* I'll protec you!

Hungarian names are written with the family name first and personal name second, like in many East Asian countries


----------



## TR273 (Feb 18, 2019)

The strangest substance known to science is....

....Wait for it....

.... Water, simple H2O, because of it's strange behaviour and properties it shouldn’t theoretically exist.

There are at least 66 known ways in which water is abnormal.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 18, 2019)

TR273 said:


> The strangest substance known to science is....
> 
> ....Wait for it....
> 
> ...



Are you sure about that?


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 18, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Are you sure about that?



We can not be sure of aaaaaannnnnnyyyyyyyttttthhhhhhhiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnggggggg (very usless fact)


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 18, 2019)

Ravofox said:


> We can not be sure of aaaaaannnnnnyyyyyyyttttthhhhhhhiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnggggggg (very usless fact)


But can we be sure that we're not sure of anything? D:


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 18, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> But can we be sure that we're not sure of anything? D:



Don't start XD


----------



## TR273 (Feb 18, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Are you sure about that?


Yep!
Think about it, as most other things cool down they get smaller and heavier, water expands and gets lighter, it also exists naturally as a solid, a liquid and a gas at the same time. Also the key word in my statement was 'Theoretically', there is no denying the physical existence of water.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 18, 2019)

TR273 said:


> Yep!
> Think about it, as most other things cool down they get smaller and heavier, water expands and gets lighter, it also exists naturally as a solid, a liquid and a gas at the same time. Also the key word in my statement was 'Theoretically', there is no denying the physical existence of water.



I think the unique behaviour of water _is_ predicted by theory though. x3 Maybe that's not what you meant by that word though.


----------



## TR273 (Feb 18, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I think the unique behaviour of water _is_ predicted by theory though. x3 Maybe that's not what you meant by that word though.


It's entirely possible I am quoting stuff above my IQ level.
On more solid ground...
A staircase that goes round and round is called a 'Helical' not a 'Spiral'.


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Feb 19, 2019)

TR273 said:


> Water, simple H2O, because of it's strange behaviour and properties *it shouldn’t theoretically exist*.


This suggests that the theory is in need of revision, not that water shouldn't exist when it obviously does.

The same applies to the claim that bumblebee flight "defies physics"; it's not that the bumblebee shouldn't be able to fly, just that the model you're using to draw that conclusion needs to go back to the chalkboard.


----------



## Tyno (Feb 19, 2019)

People who worked on the pyramids weren't actually slaves.


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Feb 19, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> People who worked on the pyramids weren't actually slaves.


Given the highly religious nature of ancient Egyptian society as a whole, there wasn't really any shortage of people willing to build a mauseleum for their beloved pharaoh, and that's before taking into account that workers were not only given tax exemptions but also had their room and board paid for. The fact that so many people were willing to do so meant that the main job of proto-engineers like Imhotep was more or less to tackle the problem of building as quickly as possible with what amounted to unlimited manpower in their eyes.

Back on the topic of slavery however, the notion that slaves were a poorly treated lot as a whole is a neologism largely born out of the Industrial Revolution. Whilst living conditions weren't much better before then, nearly every society that practiced indentured servitude generally went out of their way to make sure that slaves and serfs were looked after, in no small part to avoid Spartacus-style uprisings.


----------



## Tyno (Feb 19, 2019)

Apoc-Volkov said:


> Given the highly religious nature of ancient Egyptian society as a whole, there wasn't really any shortage of people willing to build a mauseleum for their beloved pharaoh, and that's before taking into account that workers were not only given tax exemptions but also had their room and board paid for. The fact that so many people were willing to do so meant that the main job of proto-engineers like Imhotep was more or less to tackle the problem of building as quickly as possible with what amounted to unlimited manpower in their eyes.
> 
> Back on the topic of slavery however, the notion that slaves were a poorly treated lot as a whole is a neologism largely born out of the Industrial Revolution. Whilst living conditions weren't much better before then, nearly every society that practiced indentured servitude generally went out of their way to make sure that slaves and serfs were looked after, in no small part to avoid Spartacus-style uprisings.


now I know more useless information!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 19, 2019)

The average person spends about six months of their lifetime waiting for the traffic light to turn green.


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Feb 19, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> now I know more useless information!


Here's another ancient Egyptian fact:
On top of a host of animal-headed deities, the Egyptian pantheon also includes a deity of reproduction named Min, who was commonly depicted with both a flail and an erect junk, and whose worship involved a wild prickly lettuce that has aphrodisiac and opiate qualities and produces latex when cut.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 5, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> The average person spends about six months of their lifetime waiting for the traffic light to turn green.



So if I live to 80 I have spent 1/160th of my life waiting at the lights. 

(24*60)/160   So that's 9 minutes each day? 

Probably on the high side for me, I would guess I spend 4-5 minutes doing that.


----------



## Guifrog (Mar 6, 2019)

Teeth care is very appreciated here. We brush our teeth after every meal (an average 3-4 times a day) and carry the toothpaste with us to work. Myself, I use 2 types of toothpaste for specific purposes and go to dentist every 6 months

Wearing braces is also pretty common. I've used them too yeah.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 6, 2019)

A bird can fly but a fly can't bird.


----------



## BobTheGodly (Mar 7, 2019)

Women stealing fries off your plate is a game. They want to get a reaction or fries. Because they are either going to have fun getting your fries, or get free fries.


----------



## Guifrog (Mar 8, 2019)

This meme originates from a brazilian soap opera


----------



## Canis Dirus (Apr 26, 2019)

The price of the Electronika "Kontur-80" (Factory made amateur SSB receiver assembly kit based on the "Radio-76" DIY transceiver)  in the eighties was 64 rubles.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Jul 13, 2019)

The world's deepest mine would take you 25 seconds to fall from the bottom if you fell in a straight line from the top of the mine shaft of the bottom therefore allowing you to send a short goodbye text to anybody you want to say goodbye to


----------



## skybel (Jul 14, 2019)

today i ate pizza for breakfast :3


----------



## Narri (Jul 14, 2019)

Amphibious is based upon Greek words that mean living a double life and amphibians live in both land and water.


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Jul 15, 2019)

The plastic tips of shoelaces are called aglets.
The fastener used to secure the loose end of a strap or belt is called a keeper.


----------



## Ghostbird (Jul 15, 2019)

Bubble tape is six feet of bubble gum for you, not them.


----------



## skybel (Jul 15, 2019)

one time a swallod a usb cap when i was like ten years old


----------



## Arnak (Jul 15, 2019)

Creepy fact. I know how shrunken heads are made.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jul 15, 2019)

About 100 European starlings were released in Central Park in New York City by a group of Shakespeare fanatics in the 1890s.  Now there are 200 million of the birds throughout the entire US.


----------



## Aika the manokit (Jul 19, 2019)

One reason that the thylacean (Tasmanian tiger) went extinct was it occupied the same niche as the dingo.


----------



## Rant (Jul 19, 2019)

Birds with scissor tails have the most aerodynamically superior flight design. 
#birdfacts


----------



## Aika the manokit (Jul 19, 2019)

Lionesses prefer males with darker manes. (This would mean scar would be hotstuff)


----------



## Rant (Jul 19, 2019)

Ricky Sixgun said:


> Lionesses prefer males with darker manes. (This would mean scar would be hotstuff)


Also the lioness rules the pride, male offspring will be chased away and females kept so they often live much longer.


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 19, 2019)

There's a frog balloon hanging in my bedroom.


----------



## Victor-933 (Jul 19, 2019)

If you cut down a tree and count the rings, that tree will die.


----------



## blue sky love (Jul 20, 2019)

Fun fact: Mandarin is a real language; but Nectarine isn't.


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 20, 2019)

The unofficial mascot of Shounen Sunday is a finger that points to the next page.


----------



## JadenJackal (Jul 20, 2019)

Manchesterite said:


> The unofficial mascot of Shounen Sunday is a finger that points to the next page. View attachment 66161


WAIT REALLY OMG THATAS SO COOL?!


----------



## Keefur (Jul 20, 2019)

Sabertooth Cats were pack animals.  There have been fossils found that show recovery from major injuries that could only have happened if the animal was taken care of by its pack.

Sabertooth Cats could also roar.  They had a hyoid bone like typical modern day big cats.


----------



## Purplefuzz (Jul 20, 2019)

My sona is a furless and tailless purple jackal because that what i visioned her in a 1:1 hyperrealism.


----------



## Garfieldthefatkittey (Jul 20, 2019)

Mirrors are just walls that go no u


----------



## blue sky love (Jul 20, 2019)

Garfieldthefatkittey is a comedy wizard~


----------



## Garfieldthefatkittey (Jul 21, 2019)

healed-hearts said:


> Garfieldthefatkittey is a comedy wizard~


Impossible


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Jul 21, 2019)

Relative to its size, barnacles have the longest penises of any animals.


----------



## Garfieldthefatkittey (Jul 21, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> Relative to its size, barnacles have the longest penises of any animals.


So humans study microbiology?


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Jul 21, 2019)

Garfieldthefatkittey said:


> So humans study microbiology?



The damn thing is like 50 times longer than the length of it's own body.

Also, squids rip their own penises off and chuck them at female squids to impregnate them.


----------



## Niru the Husky (Jul 22, 2019)

Water is only liquid because it forms hydrogen bonds. otherwise it would be gaseous.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Jul 23, 2019)

I have a mole hidden in my right eyebrow


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Jul 23, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> The damn thing is like 50 times longer than the length of it's own body.
> 
> Also, squids rip their own penises off and chuck them at female squids to impregnate them.



You sure know a lot about penises............ >:3


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 23, 2019)

*Gay.*


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Jul 23, 2019)

The Matte-Black Cat said:


> You sure know a lot about penises............ >:3



Crocodiles have constant erections and use their penises like switchblades to stab other crocodiles.


----------



## LeFay (Jul 23, 2019)

I have quite a few but I'll share one

 During David bowies 2004 American Tour he was followed around by someone in a pink bunny outfit. From what I understand they found out who it was but refuse to disclose it.


----------



## AppleButt (Oct 11, 2019)

A Learjet 35 is so tail heavy you can lift the nose off the ground with your hands.
Before:


 

After:


 

(They attach a support pole on the back to keep the tail from striking the ground, otherwise I would not have risked it)


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Oct 11, 2019)

If you break a bone it will hurt until it heals.


----------

